# School sucks!!!



## eaglea1 (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm sitting at work, but I'd rather be sitting in 4th period again.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Sittin in ag class right now... Boring, favorite class of the day though...


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I am about to be headed to Chemistry. Long freakin day. What are you all up to?


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

in 5th hr well kinda... dont have class lol


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

:darkbeer:LAST PERIOD OF THE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

You think it sucks now? Try going back when there were no computers in the classrooms.... :wink:


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

School's not really that bad if you ask me...sure it isn't a lot of fun, but it's better than being at work.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Art now baby!


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

im just thinking about the next 3 freakin days i cant wait til saturday night hopefully gonna be taking some names in some indoor 3d


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I WANNA GO>>>:darkbeer: lol i hope we get to go, ur goin for sure... hope i get to too.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Ya im in 2nd period now but i have PE next period yeahhhhhhhh!!!!!! We get to play basketball


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

SS, again< been playin games on my laptop cause i left one of my packets at home... vidio games are boring...:wink:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

CBA SUCKS! Luckily it's almost over!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm in math now.


----------



## rancilio (Jan 24, 2011)

I just got done teaching chemistry class and all the while wishing I was hunting. Think about class from your teacher's perspective and it might put a different twist to how you feel about school. School does not suck. Make the most it. Go talk to your teachers about what interests you and ask how today's material relates to what you think doesn't suck. I'm betting your teachers are pretty good and interesting folks.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

hahahaha some of them, isnt it weird that adults are in the youth forum? nice for wanting to be hunting while in class tho :wink:


----------



## rancilio (Jan 24, 2011)

Not so weird, as an adult our job is to watch the kiddos. Or in my case click on the "new post" link and if any titles catch my eye, click on that post without regard to what forum it is posted in. Actually, this is the first time that I even paid attention to what forum a post is in. Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Rancilio do you have a portal to 2 different areas?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Just took the PLAN test today. My head hurts now. Can't wait for the ACT yippy skippy! :lie:


----------



## rancilio (Jan 24, 2011)

parkerd said:


> Rancilio do you have a portal to 2 different areas?


What does that mean? I just click on "New Posts" on the main bar under Forum.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

No lol your location is CO and NY so I thought you might have a portal to both places?!


----------



## rancilio (Jan 24, 2011)

Ah, I see. In that case I do portal to many places. My secret is the Army. Join and you too will find porting success!


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

school is good stuff. its hanging with all your buddies then doing a couple papers. 
school is one of the easier parts in life if you ask me.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

BirdDawg350 said:


> school is good stuff. its hanging with all your buddies then doing a couple papers.
> *school is one of the easier parts in life if you ask me*.


come to my school. you will think differently


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

It's not hard for me but I could do many other things!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

BirdDawg350 said:


> school is good stuff. its hanging with all your buddies then doing a couple papers.
> school is one of the easier parts in life if you ask me.


 Got to agree with ya... just dont like havin to worry about grades, even though mine are usually A's and B's


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Just took the PLAN test today. My head hurts now. Can't wait for the ACT yippy skippy! :lie:


 I took the PLAN test yesterday. Did you think it was hard?


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

We havent took it yet i dont think, lol pinochio... classic


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

texasbow15 said:


> I took the PLAN test yesterday. Did you think it was hard?


 On a scale of 1-10 I'd say a 8. Plus it took 5 hours in class.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> come to my school. you will think differently


Amen!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

hahah ACT is a pain, took it last year and more than likely you will end up taking it more than once lol


[email protected] said:


> Just took the PLAN test today. My head hurts now. Can't wait for the ACT yippy skippy! :lie:


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Lol oh god the act sucks. I took it twice and got a 29 the second time and decided to hell with it I was good with that. I was suppppper tires that day and I'm surprised I did as well as I did


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

haha same here. when i did mine last year we did the ACT and MME in the same week.. it was a pain. The MME is like a meap on steroids haha wow u took it again? haha i got a 23 and just left it alone lol


hunter41606 said:


> Lol oh god the act sucks. I took it twice and got a 29 the second time and decided to hell with it I was good with that. I was suppppper tires that day and I'm surprised I did as well as I did


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

WELL....... not to change the subject but for our school only 1 more week till christmas break after this week. we get two weeks off!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

My birthday is in 10 days...:darkbeer:


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

What's ACT and PLAN?

I don't mind school, but what I hate is the typical high school drama.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Is alberta in america or canida, cause if its canada then you dont have them


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

It's in Canada, but I was just wondering what they are?


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Really long tests


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

gunner77 said:


> WELL....... not to change the subject but for our school only 1 more week till christmas break after this week. we get two weeks off!!!!!!!!!


 same here! Thank god!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Crap I have semester test next week! Booooooooooo!!!!!




My science teacher is a lazy SOB! Here it is the end of the 2nd nine weeks and he is just putting grades in from the 1st nine weeks! WTH


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i got the act saturday.. all that testing is easy just takes a while....


----------



## guckie (Jul 26, 2007)

Pay attention!! I'm 41 and I'll finish my last class for my Bachelor's degree next week. If you don't pay attention now you'll end up like me.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

guckie said:


> Pay attention!! I'm 41 and I'll finish my last class for my Bachelor's degree next week. If you don't pay attention now you'll end up like me.


Givin a really good point... jk :lol:


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Its just a college placement test Brett. Atleast the ACT is.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

haha im sick today and its a friday! so i get a 3 day weekend!
:wink:


----------



## arrowprincess (Dec 8, 2011)

I miss school. I had an concussion early november and haven't been back since. I honestly would kill to be a normal kid again. I hated school too. Now I'm not sure when I can go back.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

arrowprincess said:


> I miss school. I had an concussion early november and haven't been back since. I honestly would kill to be a normal kid again. I hated school too. Now I'm not sure when I can go back.


wow that sucks ive had five concussions mostley from gym but ive had 1 in football and 1 in baseball.....i know how you feel


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Hows it going everyone? Sitting in History right now.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Sucks, been doin mid terms all day


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Sucks for y'all! I finished my test and checked out!


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

done with 2 of the miderms only 1 today and a few tomorrow and we re done for 2 weeks


----------



## strazz (Oct 24, 2011)

5th hour computers, cant wait for break going down to south illinois for a white tail huntt


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

enjoy high school. everything changes when yall hit college


----------



## strap assasin88 (Dec 4, 2011)

sitting in world cultures right now


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

hunter14 said:


> What's ACT and PLAN?
> 
> I don't mind school, but what I hate is the typical high school drama.


 PLAN prepares you for the ACT. The ACT is basically a college entrance exam.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey everyone. Whats the topic for today? lol no more about ACT or SAT.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I shot a good buck last weekend and I have to go look for him again this weekend. I couldn't find him sunday night when I looked.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Todays topic will be bowfishin... does anyone bowfish???


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I've gone bowfishin once... I stood on a boat for 4 hours holdin a little bitty bowfishin bow tryin not to fall off the edge of the boat... I got a decal, two hats, and a nice sunburn out of it. Haha. We didn't see any fish at all.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I bowfish sometimes but haven't hit anything yet!Either aiming to low or not low enough!


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, same here at first. We went through a practice shoot before we went to help show us where too shoot (cuz it was a competition to see who could shoot the biggest fish) and I shot the little toy gar a couple times and i was like "Yeah! I'm ready for this!" and then there was no fish! So we went back and shot the toy gar to see who won the competition and I got 3rd. Haha.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Bowfishing is for LOSERS!.. Just sayin.......................................................................................... I would rather be bowsharkfishing :wink: ahhhh suckas half ya'll can't do this!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

parkerd said:


> Bowfishing is for LOSERS!.. Just sayin.......................................................................................... I would rather be bowsharkfishing :wink: ahhhh suckas half ya'll can't do this!


 Than pretty much the rest of the youth are losers. I like it. And I'm a loser. No not mormon lol. (If you've seen the commercials)


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

What commericals?? Haha


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Than pretty much the rest of the youth are losers. I like it. And I'm a loser. No not mormon lol. (If you've seen the commercials)


HAHAHAH those commercials come on like every 5 mins too bad th ahhh nvm nvm....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Michaela MMM said:


> What commericals?? Haha


 Its like: at the end of a commercial they say, I'm so and so and I'm a mormon


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

That's weird... I've NEVER seen that commercial. Haha. they must have more mormons up where yall live!


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

I haven't seen that commercial either.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I live in FL and it comes on the radio... So in my case it would be down there...


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

bugs bunnyy said:


> i haven't seen that commercial either.


x2.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> x2.


x3.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I haven't seen it for a awhile now.


----------



## steadyslings (Dec 21, 2011)

im grounded cuza school


----------

